# Conectar transformadores en paralelo



## rodriguis (Mar 8, 2008)

hola hago una pregunta . corrijanme si estoy mal: si conecto 5 transformadores en paralelo de 12v a 2 amperes, tendre un transformador de 12 volts a 10 amperes, porque en los transformadores las corrientes se suman las tensiones no ¿no?. corrijanme si estoy bien o mal. gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 8, 2008)

depende...si los pones en serie si se suman las tensiónes y las intencidades no.......si los pones en paralelo las tensiónes no se suman y las intencidades si..tal coomo dices pero cuidado al conectarlos que tienen forma de conectarlos no es poner los cables en paralelo y listo....ten en cuenta el sentido de los bobinados que si inviertes un ese se quemara....


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2008)

hola
para conectarlos en paralelo cogete y une un solo polo, y compruebas con el voltimetro en los otros estremos que han quedado libres que no haya tension entre ellos. 
En el caso de que te mida 24V, es que los tienes conectados al contrario.


----------



## rodriguis (Mar 8, 2008)

si conecto mal el transformador se pueden quemar la bobinas. para poder conectarlos tienen que ser de la misma tension y corriente


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Si los conectas en paralelo, mas bien  ponele los rectificadores a cada uno y conecta despues lo + y los -.  

Ahora si necesitas alterna , no creo que le puedas errar si son todos iguales, tendrian que estar en fase ( los bobinados todos para el mismo lado). Saludos


----------



## shadow_x (May 29, 2009)

saludos; no me quedo claro este tema. si tengo 3 transformadorrmdores de diferentes valores, voltajes e intensidades distintas como los puedo conectar para alimentarlos con un mismo cable a los 127v de mi casa? uso un transformador de 24v@5A para dos lm317 en paralelo; un transformador de 18v@500mA para sacar +-5v para dos voltimetros digitales; y por ultimo un transformador de 24v@1A para sacarle +-12, +-9 y +-5 (todos de los respectivos 78 y 79 pero en serie (o en paralelo no se como seria mejor). bueno tendria que conectar los transformadores en paralelo o en serie? de antemano gracias


----------



## Electricista (Jun 6, 2009)

Me parece que estan dejando de lado la impedancia de cada transformador, de no ser igual esta aunque los transformadores sean de la misma tension y corriente nominal, la reparticion de carga no sera igual.
Carlos Alberto - Brasil


----------



## maxtttt (Jul 22, 2009)

hola yo tengo dos transformadores el primero es de 11 0 13 @5A  y el segundo es de 12 0 12 @3A, si los conecto en paralelo la tensión de salida será 12 0 12 y la I=8A?  lo que no me queda claro es la parte de la tensión ya que los dos transformadores no tienen la misma tensión, eso es una y la otra pregunta es si esta bien el "diagrama" de conexión de los transformadores que adjunto,, (esta en paint y con mi pulso .... je)

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2009)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> saludos; no me quedo claro este tema. si tengo 3 transformadorrmdores de diferentes valores, voltajes e intensidades distintas como los puedo conectar para alimentarlos con un mismo cable a los 127v de mi casa? uso un transformador de 24v@5A para dos lm317 en paralelo; un transformador de 18v@500mA para sacar +-5v para dos voltimetros digitales; y por ultimo un transformador de 24v@1A para sacarle +-12, +-9 y +-5 (todos de los respectivos 78 y 79 pero en serie (o en paralelo no se como seria mejor). bueno tendria que conectar los transformadores en paralelo o en serie? de antemano gracias


 
Tus primarios van conectados en paralelo , sin importar la fase , a los 127 Vac de tu casa.



			
				maxtttt dijo:
			
		

> hola yo tengo dos transformadores el primero es de 11 0 13 @5A  y el segundo es de 12 0 12 @3A, si los conecto en paralelo la tensión de salida será 12 0 12 y la I=8A?  lo que no me queda claro es la parte de la tensión ya que los dos transformadores no tienen la misma tensión, eso es una y la otra pregunta es si esta bien el "diagrama" de conexión de los transformadores que adjunto,, (esta en paint y con mi pulso .... je)
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


 
En el caso de no ser idénticas la tensiones , no te lo aconsejo , mejor seguí el consejo de KARAPALIDA , o sea rectificás cada transformador por separado y unís las Vcc continuas. 

Saludos !


----------



## ufdeze (Jul 22, 2009)

Los transformadores para conectaclos en paralelo deben ser idénticos, en caso contrario uno induce corrientes parasitas en el otro, debido a la diferencia de inpedancia interna de cada transformador, es por eso, que esta practica no es recomendada, porque es dificil que al enrrollar o fabricar dos transformadores, ambos queden idénticos, incluso los fabricantes, que por problemas de diseño, emplean transformadores con dos bobinas, que en algun momento deban conectarse en paralelo, entonces utilizan transformadores de dos torres con una bobina ubicada en cada torre y ambas enrrolladas de manera lo más identica una a la otra, en caso de utilizar un transformador de torre central, las dos bobinas se enrrollan como una sola con dos alambres unidos. Las consecuencias que trae conectar dos transformadores en paralelo que no sean iguales, es el calentamiento de uno de los dos producto de las corrientes parásitas inducidas, que segun la proporción de las mismas, puede hasta quemarse el transformador.
Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jul 22, 2009)

si conecto dos transformadores de la misma tension pero diferente corriente la maxima corriente que me brindara es el *doble del transformador de menor corriente*


pr eso de la ley de kirchoff que la corriente que sale de un nodo es la suma de las corrientes qie entran a el


saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 7, 2009)

Para asegurarte de que la conexion de 2 transformadores en paralelo, primeramente colocale al paralelo una resistencia de 100 ohm, y verifica con el amperimetro que no circule ninguna corriente.
En el caso de que halla circulacion de corriente, puede ser porque las fases las has conectado al reves, o bien que los bobinados no son identicos. 
Depenciento de la cantidad de corriente que pase de uno a otro, yo desistiria de su conexion en paralelo, y conectaria primeramente los diodos rectificadores.


----------



## AlanB (Ago 6, 2010)

Gente como estan!

Mi duda es la siguiente con respecto a los transformadores en paralelo... Supongamos que tengo 3 transformadores de 5V por 250mA, es posible hacer la configuracion de la imagen que adjunto? 

Quiero saber si me funcionaria unir los 3 secundarios por un lado y alimentar los primarios con fases diferrentes ( R S T ), y que siempre tenga en la salida los 5V 250mA o mas, sea cual sea la fase que active... Y que pasaria si solo activo una de las 3 fases?

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Eso es un cortocircuito como un piano en el secundario, igual de cortocircuito como si conectas juntas las tres fases del primario. Además conectas el retorno a tierra y no al neutro. Salvo que tu instalación sea de retorno por tierra eso no se puede hacer; salta el diferencial.

Si lo que vas a hacer es rectificar, puedes poner un rectificador trifásico, eso te daría una continua muy buena, pero no puedes unir los secundarios si los primarios están en fases diferentes ya que los secundarios también lo están.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

AlanB dijo:


> ...Mi duda es la siguiente con respecto a los transformadores en paralelo... Supongamos que tengo 3 transformadores de 5V por 250mA, es posible hacer la configuracion de la imagen que adjunto?
> 
> Quiero saber si me funcionaria unir los 3 secundarios por un lado y alimentar los primarios con fases diferrentes ( R S T ), y que siempre tenga en la salida los 5V 250mA o mas, sea cual sea la fase que active... Y que pasaria si solo activo una de las 3 fases?




Si a los primarios de aplicas 3 tensiones desplazadas 120º, a la salida consigues también los 120º de desplazamiento.
Tanto en primario como en secundario puedes unir uno de los terminales para hacer una conexión "Estrella-Estrella"


----------



## AlanB (Ago 7, 2010)

Uhhh! Es lo unico que se me ocurria pero dudaba por eso hice la pregunta, ah y en el esquema posteado la tierra es neutro... Alguien sabe como podria lograr tal proposito? O sea tener un secundario de 5V y el primario alimentado por cualquiera de las tres fases  R, S,  T o las tres al mismo tiempo, se puede?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

AlanB dijo:


> Uhhh! Es lo unico que se me ocurria pero dudaba por eso hice la pregunta, ah y en el esquema posteado la tierra es neutro... Alguien sabe como podria lograr tal proposito? O sea tener un secundario de 5V y el primario alimentado por cualquiera de las tres fases  R, S,  T o las tres al mismo tiempo, se puede?



Puedes sumar los secundarios si los rectificas (Corriente Continua). Si son de alterna y con los primarios conectados a 3 faces distintas *NO*


----------



## AlanB (Ago 7, 2010)

Entiendo lo de rectificar y lograr CC para sumar... Si lo hago de esta forma y conecto cada primario de cada trafo en distinta fase funcionaria? Eso es lo que no logro entender... Yo tengo que lograr que en el secundario siempre tenga 5V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

¿ 5Vcc o 5Vca ?              .


----------



## AlanB (Ago 7, 2010)

5V corriente continua...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

Entonces caemos en esta condición, o sea que NO hay problema.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes sumar los secundarios si los rectificas (Corriente Continua).....*NO*



Conectas los primarios de tus 3 transformadores entre Neutro y cada una de las 3 faces.

Conectas los negativos juntos y los positivos juntos (Una vez rectificado).


----------



## AlanB (Ago 7, 2010)

Y ahora no? que pasaria si alguna de las fases se cae? Supongamos R S T estan activas y de repente solo me queda S activa y las otras dos se caen (R,T), lo cual quiere decir que funcionaria solo un trafo... Seguiria teniendo 5V CC pero con menos mA? Esto afecta a los circuitos rectificadores de los secundarios de R y T?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

Si solo quedase 1 fase no pasa nada, ya que la misma etapa rectificador sirve de aislación impidiendo la circulación desde la fuente "Activa" hacia las "Inactivas".


----------



## AlanB (Ago 7, 2010)

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo, lo voy a poner en practica y voy a postear resultados... Me sacasta una duda que tenia enseñandome como un Sr Profesor 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2010)

No hay por que darlas, a tu servicio.

Un ejemplo:


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Si, además es lo ideal ya que consigues un filtrado muy bueno sin filtrar.


----------



## Pablo LB (Oct 19, 2017)

Buen día, revivo el hilo para hacer una consulta, es válido el esquema que presento?

El caso sería como poner en paralelo dos transformadores con tap central para lograr alimentación simétrica.

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 19, 2017)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, revivo el hilo para hacer una consulta, es válido el esquema que presento?
> 
> El caso sería como poner en paralelo dos transformadores con tap central para lograr alimentación simétrica.
> 
> Saludos!


 Me guta ese diseño, la puente rectificadora rectifica y aun ecualiza la curriente entre los dos transformadores , pero debemos recordar que los dos transformadores deben sener lo mas apareados (gemelos)  que possible for , transformadores con caracteristicas muy diferente NO funciona nin a palos!.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pablo LB (Oct 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Me guta ese diseño, la puente rectificadora rectifica y aun ecualiza la curriente entre los dos transformadores , pero debemos recordar que los dos transformadores deben sener lo mas apareados (gemelos)  que possible for , transformadores con caracteristicas muy diferente NO funciona nin a palos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola amigo Daniel, desde luego asumimos que ambos transformadores son de similares características, en mi caso hice la prueba con dos 18-0-18/3A y por lo pronto no explosionó nada 

Saludos!


----------



## peperc (Oct 19, 2017)

Pablo LB dijo:


> Buen día, revivo el hilo para hacer una consulta, es válido el esquema que presento?
> 
> El caso sería como poner en paralelo dos transformadores con tap central para lograr alimentación simétrica.
> 
> Saludos!



hola, disculpame, solo de interes .
¿ a donde va la carga? 
por que si pones la carga entre +vcc y lo que dibujaste como masa, veo que la rectificacion es de un solo diodo, o sea pobre.

no veo por que haces semejante circuito, no lo entiendo.
si veo que estas poniendo en paralelo, pero no se como vas a manejarte con las cargas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> hola, disculpame, solo de interes .
> ¿ a donde va la carga?
> por que si pones la carga entre +vcc y lo que dibujaste como masa, veo que la rectificacion es de un solo diodo, o sea pobre.
> 
> ...



Aunque se conectase la carga entre positivo y GND intervienen en la rectificación *4* diodos.
Serían 2 rectificadores de onda completa de 2 diodos con transformador con punto medio en paralelo, tanto para la rama positiva como para la negativa.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectificador_de_onda_completa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2017)

peperc dijo:


> hola, disculpame, solo de interes .
> ¿ a donde va la carga?
> por que si pones la carga entre +vcc y lo que dibujaste como masa, veo que la rectificacion es de un solo diodo, o sea pobre.
> 
> ...


hola caro Don peperc esa fuente es simectrica o sea hay dos tensiones + y - con relación a la tierra o masa y sirve para alimentar amplificadores de poder que requeren ese tipo de alimentació.
La rectificación tanto posictiva como negativa es en onda conpleta con dos diodos y transformador con toma central.
Las dos fuentes estan en paralelo para puder fornir lo double de potenzia y las puentes rectificadoras aun hacen un servicio extra de ecualizar los dos transformadores alen de rectificar la tensión AC. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 18, 2019)

Umm. Yo tengo dos transformadores que a sus salidas  secundarias arrojan 40-0-40 VAC y son de 5A ambos.
Segun pablo lb el probo ya el circuito en simetrica y al parecer le funciono. Quisiera arriesgarme hacer la prueba también con mis trafos. Siempre son bienvenidos 10A a la hora de construir amplificafores de audio.
Mi duda es que un trafo es toroidal y el otro es el clasico cuadrado. Funcionara????!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

Yo sólo conectaría transformadores en paralelo si son idénticos.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 18, 2019)

Seguiria este diagrama 
￼
￼
Con el toroidal alimento un amplificador estereo que puede arrojarme 400wats a 4ohms. SI ES QUE le entregase 10A. Pero esta trabajando a 200wats por eso mi intencion de aumentarle el amperaje de esta forma. 
LAS cosas que se me ocurren!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

bombitas dijo:


> Seguiria este diagrama
> ￼Ver el archivo adjunto 177306
> ￼
> Con el toroidal alimento un amplificador estereo que puede arrojarme 400wats a 4ohms. SI ES QUE le entregase 10A. Pero esta trabajando a 200wats por eso mi intencion de aumentarle el amperaje de esta forma.
> LAS cosas que se me ocurren!


Vuelvo a preguntar, son idénticos los transformadores?
Tienen la misma potencia? 
Sino vas a perder tiempo, dinero y quizás condenes al transformador que más exigencia tenga.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 18, 2019)

Este es el toroidal es de 40-0-40 5Amperios

 y este es el otro 
 tambien de 40-0-40 y 5amperios 
 Bien si no es posible ni modo.


----------



## Ayame (Mar 18, 2019)

No habrá problema solo has la conexión después de los puentes de diodos como mostrarte.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 18, 2019)

Ya lo has intentado antes ?


----------



## Ayame (Mar 18, 2019)

Si pues alguna veces se me es difícil conseguir trasformadores de alta potencia y algunas veces lo e visto necesario y no me dan problemas, se an usádo los amplificadores hasta 5 Horas seguidas sin fallas.
Solo te recomiendo tratar de que siempre las capacidades de potencia de ambos estén en valores próximos unos del otros.


----------



## bombitas (Mar 31, 2019)

Pienso que por precaucion no lo hare.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 1, 2019)

Cual sería el problema? ninguno sobrecarga al otro debido al puente de diodos, como no son exactament igules es la forma de colocarlos en paralelo, si fueran dos toroides de la misma marca y modelo se pueden pone en paralelo en AC teniendo en cuenta, los debanados pero como los toros eso viene marcado no hay problema


----------



## chifu (Jun 5, 2020)

como puedo determinar los bornes homologos en un transcormador que no tiene ningun tipo de marcas para poder conectarlo en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2020)

Si es primario los conectas cómo sea con lámpara de filamento de 100 Watts en serie , si la lámpara queda encendida , inviertes uno de los bobinados.

Si es la salida los pones en serie hasta que de 0V , unes esas dos puntas sueltas.


----------



## chifu (Jun 6, 2020)

Clarito como el agua ,muchas gracias


----------



## taw308 (Mar 27, 2022)

Después de leer todo este tema, me pregunto: ¿es buena idea conectar transformadores en paralelo?
Tengo dos _trafos _idénticos y uno solo no me proporciona la suficiente corriente.
La verdad no recuerdo haber visto nunca transformadores conectados así.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2022)

Si tienes suficiente con uno no pongas dos.


----------



## taw308 (Mar 27, 2022)

Sería lo ideal, pero con uno sólo se me viene abajo la tensión sobre la carga. Con dos en paralelo aún no probé. Primero y antes de cometer un error quería escuchar algunas voces por aquí.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 27, 2022)

Entonces no es suficiente.
Pon dos.


----------



## alcadaniel (Lunes a las 11:08 AM)

Buen día, yo tengo una duda. Estoy haciendo un proyecto con transformadores de microondas , donde he retirado la bobina secundaria y colocando cables gruesos automotriz para aprovechar el alto amperaje que proporciona.

En fin, lo que quiero saber es porqué a la salida del secundario a veces suma voltaje de los 2 transformadores y a veces no suma sino que se restan o queda en cero Volt al energizarlos .

Entrada y la salida de los transformadores es con corriente alterna, gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Rorschach (Lunes a las 11:23 AM)

Elemental, los transformadores funcionan con corriente alterna únicamente !!!!
Realiza un esquema de los transformadores, y como  lo estás conectando.
De ello depende, si suma, resta, o los pones en corto.


----------



## alcadaniel (Lunes a las 11:58 AM)

Rorschach dijo:


> Elemental, los transformadores funcionan con corriente alterna únicamente !!!!
> Realiza un esquema de los transformadores, y como  lo estás conectando.
> De ello depende, si suma, resta, o los pones en corto.


En la entrada cada uno los conecto a parte. En el tomacorriente de la casa. En la salida están en serie. Pero como dije. Los energizo y me dan el voltaje q necesito . Apago y luego energizo y me restan los voltajes. Es como al azar al conectar. No entiendo la razón 

Me guíe por este video


----------



## Scooter (Lunes a las 12:03 PM)

alcadaniel dijo:


> En la entrada cada uno los conecto a parte. En el tomacorriente de la casa. En la salida están en serie. Pero como dije. Los energizo y me dan el voltaje q necesito . Apago y luego energizo y me restan los voltajes. Es como al azar al conectar. No entiendo la razón
> 
> Me guíe por este video


Tu mismo lo has dicho, a veces los conectas en fase y otras en contrafase. Usa un solo enchufe que siempre esté en la misma posición y siempre irá o siempre no irá.
Hay pocas combinaciones en ese montaje.
A no ser de que en tu país las tomas de corriente no permitan la inversión y fuercen mecánicamente a mantener siempre la misma postura del enchufe, en cuyo caso estamos ante un poltergueist.


----------



## alcadaniel (Lunes a las 12:11 PM)

Scooter dijo:


> Tu mismo lo has dicho, a veces los conectas en fase y otras en contrafase. Usa un solo enchufe que siempre esté en la misma posición y siempre irá o siempre no irá.
> Hay pocas combinaciones en ese montaje.
> A no ser de que en tu país las tomas de corriente no permitan la inversión y fuercen mecánicamente a mantener siempre la misma postura del enchufe, en cuyo caso estamos ante un poltergueist.


Ok déjame hacer el arreglo , pruebo y comento


----------



## Rorschach (Lunes a las 12:12 PM)

Bueno, en principio no has mirado el título de este post, que es " conectar transformadores en paralelo ".
Tu conectas los primarios (lo que mal llamas entrada) en paralelo, pero en diferentes enchufes, debes conectar ambos en paralelo, en una sola toma,  y del modo para que queden en fase.
Ahora, los secundarios (lo que mal llamas salidas) lo conectas según dices en serie, según como hagas la serie, esta es aditiva (se suman ambas tensiones), o sustractiva (se restan ambas tensiones = O Vca)


----------



## alcadaniel (Lunes a las 2:01 PM)

alcadaniel dijo:


> Ok déjame hacer el arreglo , pruebo y comento


Ok gracias amigo funcionó tu comentario. Hice la corrección de conexión en el primario.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Lunes a las 2:26 PM)

Suerte que la conección dels secundarios* fue en série* , ya si *fuesen en paralelo* seguramente saltariam las termicas del tablero ,jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------

